# right of abode...how long does it take to get it?!



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

My husband is a US citizen and we recently moved to Bristol, England. We finally have the paperwork in order and after one last trip we will be sending it all in with his passport to try to get his 'right of abode' stamp so he can work in the UK.
Any idea how long this generally takes??!!!
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pecosa said:


> My husband is a US citizen and we recently moved to Bristol, England. We finally have the paperwork in order and after one last trip we will be sending it all in with his passport to try to get his 'right of abode' stamp so he can work in the UK.
> Any idea how long this generally takes??!!!


You mean indefinite leave to remain (ILR)? ROA is for British citizens and certain Commonwealth citizens.
What kind of visa does he currently have to be in UK? I hope he isn't here as a visitor and you are trying to get ILR, as that won't be allowed. If you have been married for 4 years or more, you should have applied for a settlement visa while your husband was still out of UK, which when approved will be for indefinite leave to enter. If it's less than 4 years, he will get permission to stay for 2 years, after which he can apply for ILR.


----------

